# When will my arse stop hurting?



## mmace (7 May 2008)

I got my bike last Tuesday night, cycled to work last Wednesday and Friday (drove on Thursday), this week I've cycled both days and will be again tomorrow (then got Fri-Mon off), but my arse is killing me on the saddle, it hurts a bit just sitting on my office chair or even my sofa at home, but it's awful on the bike!
I bought padded shorts with the bike and have been using them each time and the saddle is pretty padded

is this a usual pain for beginners?
how long til it stops hurting?


----------



## dodgy (7 May 2008)

Quite normal, it'll be gone by next week.

Dave.


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2008)

Gel saddles aren't good - you ideally need a firm one with a high density foam, as gel gives too much. You will get used to it though - and yess you can get some pain....although I can't really remember as I've been cycling for so long.

Expect a few other aches and pains as your body get's used to the position on the bike - e.g. back, hands, arms ! So long as it doesn't continue for a long period.

What sort of saddle is it - is it a squishy gel one ?


----------



## goo_mason (7 May 2008)

Completely normal.

Even experienced cyclists can still feel the same pain when breaking in a brand new saddle (if it has little initial give)


----------



## Tynan (7 May 2008)

week of agony, week of sore than then it's fine and you wonder what the fuss was about, what others have said about the saddle, too much padding/gel/stuff is alost as bad as none


----------



## gambatte (7 May 2008)

and don't forget, its not purely the saddle you're breaking in!

This can return if you have a couple of weeks off the bike....


----------



## sjb (7 May 2008)

Agree with others about it usually wearing off eventually, but if it doesn't you need to get another saddle - I had a MTB saddle that was comfortable for about an hour then agony. Different padding patterns in shorts can make a difference - I've found that really cheap is not good!


----------



## Lisa1979 (7 May 2008)

Glad its not just me with a sore bum!


----------



## BentMikey (7 May 2008)

There is usually some breaking in period of the saddle, together with a toughening up of the rear end as well, but bear in mind after that, only a new saddle that actually fits your rear end will be the right answer. Different people have differently shaped sit bones, so all saddles won't work with all backsides.

That or ride a recumbent.


----------



## Danny (7 May 2008)

You should see this as the modern equivalent of a tribal initiation ceremony - at the end of the day it will make a (wo)man out of you* 

Seriously though, if your arse hurts for too long, consider changing your saddle. As others have said you may actually want a firmer saddle. My personal favourite is a Brooks B17 (about £35) but there are plenty of other choices. Go to Edinburgh Cycle Co-op, or another good LBS, and they should be able to advise you on what to get.


* Apologies - can't tell what gender you are!


----------



## zimzum42 (7 May 2008)

your arse will hurt, but also consider getting a saddle which seems to have little padding, but which has rails which will flex, far more give. titanium rails are the best, like the flite range of saddles

too much padding/gel can make it worse


----------



## nilling (7 May 2008)

*Sudocrem*

antiseptic soothing cream


----------



## Bollo (7 May 2008)

Don't give up mmace! Like everyone else has said, the saddles that boast the most 'comfort' features can turn out to be the most uncomfortable.

Also, saddles are the most personal part of a bike. Hopefully, your @rse and saddle should reach a negotiated settlement soon, but if not, don't be shy about changing it. Look at any of the 'reader review' sites like bikemagic on the interbob and almost every reviewed saddle will have a selection of "ouch" comments.

I've just swapped out a fizik arione saddle (fairly chunky for a 'road' saddle) on my road bike as I've never really got on with it. I replaced it with a Spec toupe and can't believe the improvement, despite the toupe looking something like the coddling-grinder from Blackadder.


----------



## cupoftea (7 May 2008)

I read somewhere that some of this pain is down to the muscles on the inside of legs up by your *&^^ getting over used, controling the sideways movement of your legs.

Has anyone else heard this or is it complete *()*()*)(*)?


----------



## marinyork (7 May 2008)

It'll hurt for a short while I'd have thought like everyone else says. I've got a friend who is only a summer cyclist and doesn't go on the bike for months at a time and then it cains in the summer for the first few rides.


----------



## mootaineer (8 May 2008)

All good advice!

I've tried a Brooks but didn't get on with it at all, so sold it at a loss before it even got a second chance!

I only seem to get on with saddles with cutouts.
My sitbones aren't that narrow but too wide and I get chafed, so I tend to sit on the nose a lot and pick a slightly narrower (130mm) design.
My current favourite is the Specialized Avatar 130mm...not expensive but very comfy and taken me all the way down to the south of France...

I've also tried Fizik, Selle Italia (I like them too) but find consistency with Specialized.

Horses for courses I suppose...!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 May 2008)

mootaineer said:


> All good advice!
> 
> I've tried a Brooks but didn't get on with it at all, so sold it at a loss before it even got a second chance!
> 
> I only seem to get on with saddles with cutouts.



Just to emphasise how personal saddles are, I've never ridden anything more comfortable than my Brooks. 
When I built my girlfriend's bike, I treated her to a Terry Liberator, on the recommendation of a former girlfriend and touring partner. She hates the thing - despite endless tweaking she can't get comfortable on it, and would much rather go back to the truly horrid cheap gel saddle which I injudiciously threw in the bin. I'm on the lookout for a Brooks for her to try next.
Sorry, OT. Keep at it Mmace, it does go away as you do more cycling.


----------



## mmace (8 May 2008)

cheers guys, it's the only thing holding me back, my journey to work is all uphill, the first half mile being the steepest and it's just putting me off at the moment, it's the only unpleasant part of the journey knowing how much I'm going to hurt. The burning legs and knackeredness I can cope with and quite enjoy, the feeling like I'll never be able to have any more kids is just far too painful at the moment! (am still getting up early and doing it though! it's just not a nice cycle anymore and I want to go a long way round but am putting it off!)


----------



## gambatte (8 May 2008)

mmace said:


> the feeling like I'll never be able to have any more kids is just far too painful at the moment! (am still getting up early and doing it though!)



Would you like to rephrase this?


----------



## BentMikey (8 May 2008)

Go slower mate, there's no need to race up the hill. Low gear and spin the pedals whilst going slowly, you should still be able to hold a conversation without sounding like a dirty crank phone call. If you're getting out of breath slow down some more.

Oh, and if your bottom end hurts that much, go get a new saddle right away, because that's not right.


----------



## squeaker (8 May 2008)

*Commando stylee*



mmace said:


> I bought padded shorts with the bike and have been using them each time


and you are wearing the padded shorts 'commando stylee' (nothing underneath)?


----------



## Brock (8 May 2008)

Are you sure the saddle is positioned correctly for you?


----------



## 4F (8 May 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Oh, and if your bottom end hurts that much, go get a new saddle right away, because that's not right.



I wouldn't be so sure. When I started 2 weeks seemed to be about the time my arse muscles started to become friends with the saddle. Any period longer than this then withoubt doubt look at changing the saddle, which of course is a minefield in itself. I recently changed to a specialised toupe which is an absolute joy to sit on  and had tried a brooks B17 before that which was still unbearable after 1000 miles


----------



## BentMikey (8 May 2008)

AFAIK he's talking about numb man bits, FFFF, not just a sore arse. That's something I'd want to sort out right away, personally.


----------



## mootaineer (8 May 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. When I started 2 weeks seemed to be about the time my arse muscles started to become friends with the saddle. Any period longer than this then withoubt doubt look at changing the saddle, which of course is a minefield in itself. I recently changed to a specialised toupe which is an absolute joy to sit on  and had tried a brooks B17 before that which was still unbearable after 1000 miles




I once had a Specialized saddle (from before the anatomical cut-out became vogue) and after every ride it hurt to pee... 
Ever since I've used saddles with a cutout I've had no problem whatsoever. I've occasionally been forced to use a standard saddle (hiring bikes for a daytrip abroad, etc) and the problem persists.

Definitely worth trying if it's not "just a sore ass"


----------



## MERV (8 May 2008)

I normally have a numb botty when im riding in primary because normally there is a car right up it.

That was a joke BTW.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 May 2008)

am i correct in assuming that mmace is not a girl suffering on a gents' saddle?


----------



## llanberispass (10 May 2008)

If my experience is anything to go by when you invest in a Fizik Arione saddle. 

I have wasted so much money on other saddles, none being particularly comfortable. My problem was on the sit bones, mine must be pointed or something because most saddles felt too hard. Always ended up with infection over the bones, despite copious use of Savlon.

So my ultimate combination:

Fizik Arione saddle set level or slightly down by a few mm at the nose.
De Marchi padded shorts (not the really expensive or the really cheap) - £38 a pair. Buy 3 pairs and wash on low temperature wash, low spin every time worn.
Copious Savlon

Who said cycling was cheap transport!

To give an idea of my miles: 95 last Monday, 12 Tuesday, 125 Thursday, will probably be well over 100 tomorrow and no soreness whatsoever. Before the Arione would have been a wreck down below.


Now to fix the bad back............

PS Just read another post where they didn't get on with Arione! Just shows......


----------



## mootaineer (10 May 2008)

llanberispass said:


> If my experience is anything to go by when you invest in a Fizik Arione saddle.
> 
> I have wasted so much money on other saddles, none being particularly comfortable. My problem was on the sit bones, mine must be pointed or something because most saddles felt too hard. Always ended up with infection over the bones, despite copious use of Savlon.
> 
> ...




If anyone finds Savlon/chamois cream a hassle then I've been using Reskin bike patches for the past year and it's cured most of my saddle sore issues.
I tried Assos chamois cream but apart from being messy, it didn't work for me.
I've also just bought a bottle of "Crotch Guard" to see if this is any good. if it is then it should be even easier, since it's just a spray!

Sorry if the subject is a bit below the belt ...


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2008)

mootaineer said:


> I've been using Reskin bike patches for the past year and it's cured most of my saddle sore issues.


I'd never heard of them - but they sound like a great idea, though pricey at about £5 a time. I read that the patches are washable and reusable. Do you reuse them and if so, how much use do you get from each patch? I.e. how use/wash cycles, and/or how many hours of riding?


----------



## mootaineer (10 May 2008)

ColinJ said:


> I'd never heard of them - but they sound like a great idea, though pricey at about £5 a time. I read that the patches are washable and reusable. Do you reuse them and if so, how much use do you get from each patch? I.e. how use/wash cycles, and/or how many hours of riding?



In theory they should be "washable" since they are made of a form of lycra. In practice I think that washing them would likely remove the adhesive on the other side.
I get about 4 to 6 uses out of them - which equates to around 120 to 180 miles.
However when I used them last year touring in France, I used them for around 4 days (which was anything between ~300 and ~370 miles).

So my basic conclusion is "yes it works" but at a price. 
Having suffered from saddle sores in the past, for me it is a price worth paying because each time I get a sore I can be out of action for a week or two...

Riding around in London traffic causes the worst friction because I'm always stopping, starting, changing positions and standing up when the paving is rough.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2008)

mootaineer said:


> In theory they should be "washable" since they are made of a form of lycra. In practice I think that washing them would likely remove the adhesive on the other side.
> I get about 4 to 6 uses out of them - which equates to around 120 to 180 miles.
> However when I used them last year touring in France, I used them for around 4 days (which was anything between ~300 and ~370 miles).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information.

I'm okay up to about 3 hours, but I really start to suffer from saddle sores on longer rides, especially when it is hot. I've had cycling holidays in Spain almost ruined by the pain .

I think that it would be well worth paying £5 for 5 comfortable long rides so I think I'll buy some patches.


----------



## mootaineer (10 May 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks for that information.
> 
> I'm okay up to about 3 hours, but I really start to suffer from saddle sores on longer rides, especially when it is hot. I've had cycling holidays in Spain almost ruined by the pain .
> 
> I think that it would be well worth paying £5 for 5 comfortable long rides so I think I'll buy some patches.



ParkerInternational used to be the only place you could buy them.
The other day I think I saw another shop selling them but I didn't save the bookmark .

If you don't get on with them let me know and I'll be happy to buy the remaining patches from you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2008)

mootaineer said:


> ParkerInternational used to be the only place you could buy them. The other day I think I saw another shop selling them but I didn't save the bookmark .


I spotted Parker International and also Swinnerton Cycles



mootaineer said:


> If you don't get on with them let me know and I'll be happy to buy the remaining patches from you.


Would you buy a used one for half-price ?


----------



## mootaineer (11 May 2008)

ColinJ said:


> I spotted Parker International and also Swinnerton Cycles
> 
> 
> Would you buy a used one for half-price ?



Hmmmmmm...let me think about that one...

...no...


----------



## BentMikey (12 May 2008)

llanberispass said:


> If my experience is anything to go by
> Now to fix the bad back............




Now I know why I ride a recumbent!!!!


----------



## squeaker (12 May 2008)

Just had to say that, as a mostly recumbent bike rider, this thread is hilarious


----------



## GrahamG (14 May 2008)

I'm sorry, but this thread has gone on too long without someone saying.....



Tynan said:


> week of agony, week of sore than then it's fine and you wonder what the fuss was about





fossyant said:


> You will get used to it though - and yess you can get some pain.... Expect a few other aches and pains as your body get's used to the position





mmace said:


> is this a usual pain for beginners?
> how long til it stops hurting?





Lisa1979 said:


> Glad its not just me with a sore bum!





BentMikey said:


> There is usually some breaking in period, together with a toughening up of the rear end as well





zimzum42 said:


> your arse will hurt,





Bollo said:


> Don't give up mmace!





cupoftea said:


> I read somewhere that some of this pain is down to the muscles on the inside of legs up by your *&^^ getting over used.





marinyork said:


> It'll hurt for a short while I'd have thought like everyone else says.





BentMikey said:


> Go slower mate, there's no need to race. If you're getting out of breath slow down some more.





mootaineer said:


> I'm always stopping, starting, changing positions and standing up





ColinJ said:


> I think that it would be well worth paying £5 for 5 comfortable long rides so I think I'll buy some patches.




...anal sex just isn't for everyone.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2008)

[Almost ignores previous reference to anal sex... ]

Well, I've got a fairly tough ride to do on Sunday (56 miles in the Forest of Bowland plus about 45 miles there and back) so I've taken the precaution of buying some Re-Skin patches. I paid about £23 for 5 from Parker International, including P&P. 

It's the sort of route which would normally have me in major discomfort after about 50 miles so it'll be interesting to see if the patches do the trick. I'll report how I feel when I get back.


----------



## Wolf04 (18 Jul 2008)

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/health-six-steps-for-bottom-bliss-17449

Interesting review of subject.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/health-six-steps-for-bottom-bliss-17449
> 
> Interesting review of subject.


Hmm, I agree about the importance of choosing good shorts, unfortunately I can't afford Assos! 

I did two rides in Cornwall recently and wore different shorts for each ride. The first ride really hurt my bum and I thought that it wouldn't cope with another one. The insert in the shorts worn that day is okay for rides up to about 3 hours but isn't really good enough for longer rides such as the one I did. I only wore those shorts because they are 3/4 length and it wasn't a particularly warm day.

The sun came out and tempted me to ride a second day and that time I wore a pair of Northwave shorts which have a pretty decent insert. Despite the damage from the previous ride, I was much more comfortable on the second ride.

It looks as though I'll be wearing the less comfortable longer shorts on Sunday because the forecast is for a cool, overcast day. It will be a good test of the ReSkin patch.


----------



## Perry (19 Jul 2008)

Yep, I'd say about a week then you'll feel a lot better.


----------

